
EU Copyright Reform – CREATe - gnomewascool
https://www.create.ac.uk/policy-responses/eu-copyright-reform/
======
gnomewascool
It's an analysis of the evidence regarding the controversial parts of the EU
copyright reforms (link tax etc.).

